# Getting a lionhead- any tips for a new owner?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Tomorrow I am going to pick up a male lionhead rabbit. He was bought as a class pet not long ago (hes still young) and didn't work out with the small children. I'm assuming maybe he scratched or something when picked up. Anyway, I've never had a rabbit and was wondering if you have any suggestions? I know they need something to chew on and being a lionhead he should hay as bedding, not wood chips since they will stick in his fur. 

Any guesses on how old he is? I'm asking for diet reasons... I read under 7 months they should have alfalfa and over they should have timothy


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

He looks young to me. I would have him on the alfalfa based pellet (oxbow is good) for a while, then switch to the timothy based pellet. They also need veggies and a little bit of fruit is okay every now and then. 

Toys and things to chew on are good. He'll also need a little house 
For his food dish, get a ceramic bowl so he can't tip it over as easy. 
My main suggestion is to NOT get a store bought cage. 99% of pet store cages are much to small. I would suggest going to amazon.com and buying an X-Pen, and later on when he is bigger to buy another. One will provide enough space for now and two when he is larger will be perfect. They're also pretty cheap and you can change the shape of them. Let me know if you have any other questions, I love rabbits


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Will this be an indoor or outdoor rabbit?

If indoor and you have the space, get a metal puppy pen and put it in a square shape. Gives them lots of room and very easy to clean. I always had vinyl floor with rugs. Litter box with wood stove pellets.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

A brush!!! The lion head I had it's hair was always ratted and he was a jerk and a pain to brush so he lasted a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I will look into the cage. He will indoors since I don't have a place outside that is safe for him. I've been reading on what veggies and stuff they can have. Is there any health issues that I should watch for specifically? Like in goats we watch for bloat, urinary calculi in the boys, hair/skin issues, and things like that. He will be allowed to play alot... like probably twice a day or more  

I hate to say this but I'm getting him a little unexpected. I've done some reading on rabbits- but only meat varieties and how to raise them for production. Someone posted him on a Facebook group for free and I couldn't let him go to just anyone. Plus, I've always thought rabbits were really cool and wanted one for years.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

You'll give him a good home.  One of the main things to supplement them (mainly the very furry breeds like lion head, jersey wooly, angora, etc) with is papaya! You can get dried papaya pieces or papaya tablets. They help prevent hair blockages the rabbits can get from grooming themselves. Usually doesn't end well for the rabbit if they get a blockage like that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

House Rabbit Society has a lot of good information on nutrition for indoor pet rabbits.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats! I just recently acquired a house rabbit as well! I've always wanted a pair of giant breeds house rabbits sometime in the future (AKA: I have a prey driven dog right now) but I ended up with an 8 year old black mini lop two months ago. I am learning a TON from House Rabbit Society (website and Facebook page). My poor guy came from a DISGUSTING wire cage in a horse stall - the pack of feces in the bottom was so thick his head was brushing the top of the cage.

I hope you love him! Mine has been a joy thus far.

You might look in to having him neutered if you plan on having him as a house pet. HRS has a list of vets.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I believe he is already neutered! The lady I got him from said she got him for her daycare from a lady that was moving out of state and couldn't take him with her. Apparently this 1st lady and her daughter loved him and she said they took him to the vet but she didn't know why other than wellness checks.

He needs his nails trimmed. What do you all use for this? Dog clippers? Human clippers? 

So far I love him. He's gentle, friendly and fun to watch scamper around. He didn't have hay or bedding of any kind when I got him. She said she didn't know he needed hay. But we got him some and he likes it. 

I'm going to the pet store tomorrow to get a few things. What commercial food do you recommend? She gave me some pellets but I don't know what they are. Honestly he doesn't seems to care much for them at all.
Here is my list for tomorrow- feel free to add to it- (do they like toys??? )
Papaya (dried bits or tabs)
Bowls to hay on cage 
Brush
Grass hay mat to cover wire bottom in cage
Wood chew things

Another question- how do you if they are too thin? He feels bony to me, especially in his hip area. But that could be because I'm used to boer goats and fat dogs .


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes he is little thin, you shouldn't be able to see his hips like that. I have a vegetable shiskabob thing for my Guinea Pigs. You put carrots, celery, apple, etc, on it and hang it from the top of the cage. That way they can eat in a more natural browsing style and it keeps the veggies clean.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh that's neat Jill. I am hoping to get a holland lop this winter/spring  Miss my angora  

Dani, I'd suggest Oxbow pellets


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I use Oxbow feed also , works very well


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, he needs a salt ring.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay I will look into the oxbow pellets. And getting a salt ring. So far he's had his food, hay, carrots and bananas. The carrots and hay are the big hits with him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't give a lot of fruit. He is really cute. Now I'm missing my rabbits.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Don't give a lot of fruit. He is really cute. Now I'm missing my rabbits.


I think he's great. I've had guinea pigs, hamsters, ferrets and more but never a rabbit. It's a toss up between Peter and the ferret on who I liked more. The one thing I definitely like about the rabbit is he doesn't have a musty smell like the ferrets do. That's always a good thing!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Don't give a lot of fruit. He is really cute. Now I'm missing my rabbits.


Yes, yes and yes on all three.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

How often should he have papaya? 

I got him some things today that you all suggested. He's getting to be very energetic and playful!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> How often should he have papaya?
> 
> I got him some things today that you all suggested. He's getting to be very energetic and playful!


Did you get the tabs or dried pieces? And what brand?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dried pieces and I don't know what brand. It's the generic pets mart brand. It was all they had.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

IIRC it is 2 pieces a day... But you might want to look it up.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww he's cute  and his hair is so not as long as the one I had lol congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm glad it's not too! The double manes are so pretty but look like so much work! And upon closer evaluation he is actually a she. Apparently someone couldn't tell a boy and a girl apart or maybe got lost between all the owners. Anyway, I'm still happy


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He's adoreable! Many rabbits love noisy things, like plastic balls with bells inside them. My rabbit liked a simple block of Apple wood that he'd throw around the cage, it was funny  . Rabbits also love to dig, you can fill a container with sand so he can "burrow" away.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh that's good it's a she. We had a boy house rabbit and that thing was overly friendly to my kids stuffed animals. The girl we have now is soooo much better lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How is she doing?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

My rabbits get a chopped mix of cabbage, carrots, tomatoes, broccoli and cauliflower every evening. I keep alfalfa and Timothy hay in hay racks for them. 

Do NOT use plastic bowls or plastic water bottles on the insides of the cage they will eat them!!

My rabbits are free range during the day during the spring summer and fall so they don't get any rabbit pellet food then. 

During the winter we keep a pellet mix we buy locally out for them but they normally don't eat much. 

Main things to watch for are teeth and toenails, trim them as needed. Most rabbits don't need their teeth trimmed but some have a disorder that requires it. 

If you have other house animals rabbits can get fleas. Only use KITTEN flea treatment on them. 

Rabbits love to run around!!! They are super easy to potty train to a litter box as well. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She is doing very well! So much smarter than I thought a rabbit would be. When I can I open her cage and let her roam. She has yet to leave any surprises on the floor. Instead she runs back to the cage and goes! She only uses one area of it as a bathroom but because of it being smaller than I'd like I can't put a litter box in it. I plan on getting something larger soon. She's gaining weight too and actually eats her pellet food now. I got the ox bow as you all suggested and it seems to be a good food for her.

What kitten flea treatment do you recommend? Is it the stupid that goes on their backs? I have 3 indoor dogs and rescue kitten that came covered in fleas. The dogs on flea preventive already but the kitten isn't because he isn't quite old enough so she might need the flea treatment.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

You just put it between their shoulders. If you go to a vet you can just buy a single dose.








Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay that's what I thought it was, just wanted to make sure. I don't how sensitive they are to drugs and chemicals. Although, I do believe I will be getting another rabbit at some point. Didn't know how much fun they would be.

She cuddles with me at night when I do my homework except she likes to "dig" in my blankets which is not okay haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Rabbits are a blast. You can get them spayed and neutered too. The easiest to bond are neutered/spayed male and female.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I have had rabbits sense I was really little. They are a lot of fun.

I love to get them out and watch them run and jump and kick out their back legs and flip around.

Another thing if they ever hurt or scared they squeal extremely loud for a little creature. 

I had a cat that was obsessed with my critters ( I had rabbits, guinea pigs and rats in my room as a teenager) when I would let everybody out to play my cat deemed it his duty to go around and clean everybody.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She's easy to bond with for sure. She doesn't mind her nails being cut but she does take off running when I try to put her back in the cage. Unless of course she's done exploring... otherwise she goes back herself.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Definitely, as suggested check out http://rabbit,org - in the meantime, make sure any and all electrical cords are covered or out of reach for when she is out and about for playtime! Definitely hay in the letterbox as well as other hay for eating, as they will nibble while they sit. I used Carefresh or "Yesterday's News" in the litterbox under the hay - recycled paper/wood pulp, and it is not only more absorbent than just plain hay, it is softer and if you are a gardener, or know of one, it can be composted nicely!

My bunny was free range in the house, just not allowed in certain rooms, and loved her flat parsley and dandelion greens from the store! She never ate pellets, so people behind me at the grocery store probably thought I was the healthiest eater, buying those, and other greens - and every once in a while "dinosaur kale" as a treat - they are not supposed to have too much potassium, but she loved that!

A great treat this time of year if it available where you are is an ear of corn. Remove just the outer husks, and it become a snack, and activity (peeling back the husks) and toy (rolling around the cob) and is fun to watch!

Best bunny petting technique - taught to me by Miss Hoppy, appreciated by every bunny I have encountered since: Two fingers and rub nose to ears, nose to ears over and over, makes relaxed, happy bunny!

Keep an eye on her claws, they will need periodic trimming, and plenty of things that are okay to chew makes a happy bunny!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Rubbing from their nose to their ears puts them in an almost comatose state. They just sit their and their don't move like it's the best thing ever. I have never had a rabbit that didn't enjoy that!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> Okay that's what I thought it was, just wanted to make sure. I don't how sensitive they are to drugs and chemicals. Although, I do believe I will be getting another rabbit at some point. Didn't know how much fun they would be.
> 
> She cuddles with me at night when I do my homework except she likes to "dig" in my blankets which is not okay haha


Speaking of chemicals, when we had rabbits we never used Lysol around them. It is said to be toxic.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes for sure, Lysol and Pinesol have been know to kill small dogs that walked across a freshly mopped floor. Nasty nasty stuff.


----------

